# Kuklarest



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I somehow got Kuklarest downloaded on accident. Today I put it in the trash, then emptied the trash. Now, I have Bing for my search engine and canât change it. So, I downloaded the app to remove kuklarest and return my computer to me. It isnât working. Iâve turned internet off and back on. How do I get control back?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Did you look in Programs & Features to see if it can be uninstalled in there?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Mac. I looked in Finder. There is a button on the Bing page to reset search. You press it, and then it downloads a &#8220;tool&#8221; to un install. I did this twice. Twice, it did nothing, the second time locking everything up. I had to turn the computer off twice to get it to work.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not a Mac person. Hopefully someone will show up to help you.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Maura said:


> I somehow got Kuklarest downloaded on accident. Today I put it in the trash, then emptied the trash. Now, I have Bing for my search engine and canât change it. So, I downloaded the app to remove kuklarest and return my computer to me. It isnât working. Iâve turned internet off and back on. How do I get control back?


This is address in this link

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7191681?tstart=0


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you. I am now in control!


----------

